# Jun: did you ever hear back from your installer



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

I need to find out if he came up with anything..please let me know

Neal


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*I will be seeing my installer on 1/30*



nealh said:


> I need to find out if he came up with anything..please let me know
> 
> Neal


I hope the weather will cooperate as he is in New Jersey. I just ordered today the PAC OEM 2 interface.

I was also in touch with the Sales VP of PAC via email, and he said that the OEM 2 interface might do the trick.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> I hope the weather will cooperate as he is in New Jersey. I just ordered today the PAC OEM 2 interface.
> 
> I was also in touch with the Sales VP of PAC via email, and he said that the OEM 2 interface might do the trick.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


Thanks Jun..just let me know it goes I really appreciate your follow up

Neal


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

nealh said:


> Thanks Jun..just let me know it goes I really appreciate your follow up
> 
> Neal


What did the Sales VP at PAC say about the OEM2 interface?

Just noted this:

• Adjusts up to 4 channels of signal input from 2 to 60 watts
so if you amp is greater tha n60w per channel now what?


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

nealh said:


> What did the Sales VP at PAC say about the OEM2 interface?
> 
> Just noted this:
> 
> ...


He just said that the OEM 2 might do the trick. I also asked my installer if I need to get an additional noise suppresor, the css-12 I think, and he said that I don't need it.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> He just said that the OEM 2 might do the trick. I also asked my installer if I need to get an additional noise suppresor, the css-12 I think, and he said that I don't need it.


Thanks


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

nealh said:


> Thanks


Oh, I forgot to mention that I received the OEM 2 interface last night. I'll open the box tonight and read the literature that came with it.

Look at this site for more info on the OEM 2.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ab0RSt...0&s=0&cc=01&g=751&id=essential_info&i=127OEM2


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I received the OEM 2 interface last night. I'll open the box tonight and read the literature that came with it.
> 
> Look at this site for more info on the OEM 2.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ab0RSt...0&s=0&cc=01&g=751&id=essential_info&i=127OEM2


Looked at the info off the website and even email there tech support for info...

Sounds like a great device...

what did yours cost and did get directly from manufacturer?


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

nealh said:


> Looked at the info off the website and even email there tech support for info...
> 
> Sounds like a great device...
> 
> what did yours cost and did get directly from manufacturer?


I ordered it from crutchfield. I think the delivered cost is 35.98.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> I ordered it from crutchfield. I think the delivered cost is 35.98.


Jun, I just got this email from PAC-audio regarding the OEM-2 stating it only handles 40-50W per channel

Is your main amp more powerful than this...did you installer feel it would still work?

Neal,

The OEM-2 will not be able to handle all that power it can only handle about 40-50 watts per channel. The CSS-12 is pretty easy to install you will just have to go to the main power line and put the CSS-12 in-line, this will eliminate the alternator whine and maybe even the white noise. I just realized that you don't have RCA cables going to the amp you have speaker wires, so the SNI-1 won't work for you. My recommendation would just to use the CSS-12 on the main power line. If you have any more questions let me know.

Thank you,
Joe Riggs
Tech Support

PAC
1502 S. Santa Fe St.
Santa Ana, CA 92705
www.pac-audio.com
714-835-3022
800-854-3133


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

nealh said:


> Jun, I just got this email from PAC-audio regarding the OEM-2 stating it only handles 40-50W per channel
> 
> Is your main amp more powerful than this...did you installer feel it would still work?
> 
> ...


My sub amp is a jl audio 500/1 and my main amp is a jl audio 300/4(75 x x4).

Can you ask the guy where we can get the css-12? I called crutchfield but they don't have it.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*to nealh*

I just ordered the css-12 noise suppresor. It is only $5.00. I just wanted to be ready when I do my 4 hour drive to NJ on 1/30. Do you have an appointment with your insatller?

http://www.audiooutfitter.com/store/items_html/CSS12.html


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> I just ordered the css-12 noise suppresor. It is only $5.00. I just wanted to be ready when I do my 4 hour drive to NJ on 1/30. Do you have an appointment with your insatller?
> 
> http://www.audiooutfitter.com/store/items_html/CSS12.html


I brought the car back Jan 10..they said they worked on for 8hrs(I have my doubts) and could not fix it...they said there was nothing else they could do...I was amazed.

The whine is no better...I am not sure what they tried...

I am going to get a couple of these things..not very expensive and ask them to try them but I suspect it is going tbe pulling teeth.

Thanks for the link to the CSS-12


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*nealh, take a look at this re: css-12*

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-h8NfzPOjTgY/tech/kb351.html


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-h8NfzPOjTgY/tech/kb351.html


Very interesting..maybe the CSS-12 may not be a great idea...

According to the sales VP the oem-2 is not hooked directly to the amp therefore the issue of a max 60w per channel does not seem t obe a big issue


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*attention: nealh*

I just got back from my installer in NJ. When he saw the PAC OEM 2 and read the literature, he told me that it will not work with our cars. He explained it to me, but, all those electronic talk is just like chinese to me. Short story is, he used the PAC css-12 noise suppresor that I had with me and it worked. I can't tell you the details as I have no clue on what he did. All I know is that the alternator whine and white noise are now in my past.

If you need to talk to him, go to his site at streeteffectz.com. His name is Ron; he owns the shop and do the install himself. He is a very nice guy.

He didn't stop until he found a solution to my problems.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> I just got back from my installer in NJ. When he saw the PAC OEM 2 and read the literature, he told me that it will not work with our cars. He explained it to me, but, all those electronic talk is just like chinese to me. Short story is, he used the PAC css-12 noise suppresor that I had with me and it worked. I can't tell you the details as I have no clue on what he did. All I know is that the alternator whine and white noise are now in my past.
> 
> If you need to talk to him, go to his site at streeteffectz.com. His name is Ron; he owns the shop and do the install himself. He is a very nice guy.
> 
> He didn't stop until he found a solution to my problems.


Jun..thanks for the reply...The white noise is gone as well...wow I am amazed..I figured that would there no matter what!

The CSS-12...the $5 part...Have you noticed any sound degradation or quality with its use...

I will email him and see what he says...


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes the CSS-12, the cheapy $5 part did the trick. I had a 4 hour drive back home and I didn't notice any sound degradation.

I just called crutchfield to get an authorization number to return the PAC OEM 2.

Good luck on your stereo issues.

don't hesitate sending me an email if you need to clarify on anything.

[email protected]


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

jun said:


> Yes the CSS-12, the cheapy $5 part did the trick. I had a 4 hour drive back home and I didn't notice any sound degradation.
> 
> I just called crutchfield to get an authorization number to return the PAC OEM 2.
> 
> ...


I sent an email off to Ron and Iwill see what he says..I figure for $10 or so I ca nget the part and pay the installer to try..if it works eve nt oreduce the whine a bit more I will be thrilled..

I love the sound..just need to get rid of the whine a bit more...


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Jun..saw your post at streeteffectz.com....

Thanks for all the help

Ron was helpful..I picked up the CSS-12 and 2 SNI-1..the SNI-1 were plug'n'play so I did it...the whine is still slightly present but with even low volume music almost inaudible(much better with talk radio as well)

Funny thing I noted was the stock speakers were producing more whine than the MB Quarts( I was told the MB's were the problem)..if I disconnect rear fill..only trace heard on hard accel.

It is tolerable now..so I am fine..

Also good to know the white noise is not gone with the CSS-12..bought it but will not have it it installed for now(this may help the whine a bit more or not who knows)

I also noticed the white noise through the MB Quarts are less with the SNI-1..so I actually boosted my gains just a bit to point where it is audible with radio/car off but not heard with it running


I am much happier..funny thing was I almost ordered the SNI-1 last weekend but because I already ordered the CSS-12 I called audiooutfitter on Mon and changed the order to include 2 SNI-1 and CSS-12(so they shipped together) the price of the SNI-1 had dropped to $8....

Neal


----------

